# Essential Oil combination



## Debby (Jan 23, 2021)

I’ve just made a soap with Pink Grapefruit. I’m pleased with the outcome but find the essential oil hasn’t a very strong smell, I used 2% Has anyone any ideas what other essential oil I could use, maybe using 1% pink grapefruit and 1% of something else? Thanks


----------



## Zing (Jan 23, 2021)

Are you doing cold process soap?  If so, you can go up to 5% according to my go-to guide on usage rates, Find Free Essential Oil Blends - Modern Soapmaking .  Citrus essential oils are hard to "stick" but the folded citrus are better.  I have good luck with Orange 10X.  Also you can pair a citrus with litsea cubeba which works well for me.  Another trick I have not yet tried is to blend your essential oil in kaolin clay a day ahead of soapig.  Good luck!


----------



## Debby (Jan 23, 2021)

Thank you, I think I’ll try the kaolin clay. Do you know whether white clay would work the same? It’s just that I already have a box


----------



## Zing (Jan 23, 2021)

I don't know.  I've never tried it.  I just got my first order of kaolin.


----------



## cheryla7 (Jan 23, 2021)

I love the smell of Pink Grapefruit in soap, but also have a hard time getting it to stick in the soap, I've tried Litsea Cubeba. Hadn't heard of the Kaolin clay trick but I will try that next time.


----------



## Manor Grove Oils (Feb 20, 2021)

If you looking for essential oils and other natural product check out manorgroveoils.co.uk. we have a wide range of oils and years of experiance


----------



## Botânica Mágica (Feb 25, 2021)

I have the same problem and I am using three different recipes (two of them with clay (pink and green). I am using around 2,5% EO and after some days the scent is very weak. I am trying deep on these subjects and looking for how to improve the scents naturally. If someone knows a bit about that, please give us help or recommend a book about it. thanks.


----------

